# (MO)SRSA MH titled yellow labrador retriever male



## chladek (Dec 10, 2009)

Max's Duke of Circle C is a hard charging, hard working, intelligent and great looking male. He has good hips, clear eyes and is EIC clear. He has his MH title and will received his HRCH title in September.

He can be seen at www.circleclabs.com or call 816-261-5740 (Dan). He will be on the SRS broadcast this Sunday August 1st at 2:30 EST on the Versus Channel. At this event, Duke scored a perfect score of zero in the third series in which several dogs did not finish (DNF). This is only the 3rd time in the history of the SRS that this has occurred and the 1st time ever accomplished by an amateur. 

Thanks.

Dan


----------

